# Got My Notification On Machines



## dlhoulton (Jul 8, 2015)

Finally got my long awaited email notification and tracking number for shipment of my machines. For me it's been a long wait. I new it was going to take a while. I elected to have them both shipped at the same time to bundle shipping cost. Now there on there way!!!!
I ordered a PM-25MV in Feb 2015 and a couple of weeks later a PM-1127-VF-LB. I got notification that the mill was ready and had the option to have it shipped but decided to wait a while longer for the arrival of the lathe. Looking forward to there arrival and will be posting pictures for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 8, 2015)

We are always interested in pictures!


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 9, 2015)

Just got my notification on a 1127-VF-LB as well. Supposed to ship out tomorrow.


----------



## dlhoulton (Jul 13, 2015)

So frustrating!! Have been following shipping via UPS tracking. Machines arrived this past Saturday around 5 a.m. just 40 miles from my house. I knew there would be no weekend delivery. Tracking stated  it would be delivered 7/13/15 (today) buy end of day. Get a call just now and UPS wants to know if I have the means to unload the two pallets/machines? I told them no that I had paid for "lift gate" service. The lady stated that they did not see that anywhere there invoice and  did not have any equipment to do that and that if I didn't come pick it up or had the means to unload from the truck  it I would have to wait until next week for them to get it here and the service for unloading.


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 13, 2015)

I also paid for lift gate service. Guess I should check with UPS as well. I'm surprised that they don't have lift gates on all their trucks. I just hope my lathe arrives without any damage.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 13, 2015)

It absolutely was on their paperwork for liftgate delivery, I just checked it. And we emailed them right away to let them know. But that has been happening sometimes, with every carrier. UPS even was a little bit higher than others on price, but their transit time was the fastest, so we used them. Guess that didn't help.
    But why did they say next week? I just talked to them, they said that they have the delivery set up for this Friday the 17th, but that was at the customers request, why could they not deliver today or tomorrow? The lady on the phone said they could, but who knows what they really told you.


----------



## dlhoulton (Jul 13, 2015)

They offered Thursday or Friday delivery of this week. If none of those were any good I would have to wait for the following week. I told them I would be out of town on Thursday and that Friday would be alright. I asked why not tomorrow (Tues) and was told they needed to get the equipment and they would not be able to get it until Thursday.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh Ok, I just talked to her again, she said they only do your area every other day because it is far from the terminal, but you were unavailable Wednesday too, so they have it set up with you for Friday when you get back. I was getting worried, I thought they were just sitting on it for a whole week because of their schedule. Sounds like it is all set up now though.

 If there is ANY problem with delivery, be sure to give us a call early enough so we can work on it, but sounds like you should be good! Any questions about the machines once you get them, just let us know! 

   And on the mill, I have been getting a ton of calls about this recently and I will be away this weekend, make sure the E Stop is released, twist it to the right until it pops out. And make sure the plastic guard is closed. It also has a switch on it. Sounds like you will be making chips soon!


----------



## toddimus (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's what it looks like when they come... 





That's a PM25 mill and a PM1228 lathe, which should be just about exactly the same size as your PM1127.


----------



## dlhoulton (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks good. Look's like they arrived in good shape.


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 16, 2015)

Just received my PM-1127VF-LB and thankfully everything looks good. Only problem I ran into was that the crate was sitting sideways on the pallet and wouldn't fit through the shop door. Anyways, can't wait to get it set up and running!


----------



## barnbwt (Jul 16, 2015)

Kinda risky to stack the stand atop the pallet like that and strap it down...crates aren't made like they used to be anymore.  Glad to see your pallet arrived intact.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 16, 2015)

barnbwt said:


> Kinda risky to stack the stand atop the pallet like that and strap it down...crates aren't made like they used to be anymore.  Glad to see your pallet arrived intact.



True. The stand for my 1340GT crashed the party and decided to join the lathe in it's crate during the trip out to my place. Fortunately no damage was done though.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 16, 2015)

Good to hear! I wish every freight truck had a lift gate like that on it. My life would be a lot easier!


----------



## dlhoulton (Jul 17, 2015)

Guess what finally arrived? Wait for it!!



There's the mill!



And there's the lathe!




So far so good. There was absolutely no damage. Unloading was quick and neat. Now for the unpacking, inventory and setup!! Going to busy this weekend!


----------



## brav65 (Jul 17, 2015)

Fun weekend for you!  Congratulations!


----------



## tmarks11 (Jul 17, 2015)

That driver sure wanted to test the weight rating of his lift gate.  That would sure have made me nervous.

EDIT: ok, I guess the 1127 and the PM25 probably aren't anywhere close to being a problem.  I was thinking you had a 12x36 hanging out there.


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks good. I got my 1127-VF-LB earlier this week and just started unpacking and cleaning everything. 
Ps: don't forget to get gloves and lots of rags!


----------



## dlhoulton (Jul 18, 2015)

Got the mill unpacked and setup.
MSDO, you are absolutely right. Lot's of WD40, gloves and rags!!!


----------



## dlhoulton (Jul 18, 2015)

Now to tackle the lathe.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 18, 2015)

Looking good so far.


----------



## toddimus (Jul 18, 2015)

A bit of advice I learned the hard way...
Put the shear plates between the stand sections before you install the chip tray. Impossible to install the fasteners on them otherwise. 
I thought I would let the lathe settle on the stands before installing them for better stability. Turned out to be a mistake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlhoulton (Jul 18, 2015)

Lathe is up and running.


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like a nice shop. Wish I had that much room. My "shop" is a small room on the 4th floor in an office building. Just getting the crate up to our office was an challenge as it involved going down a couple long carpeted hallways and an elevator.


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 19, 2015)

Does the safety shield that swings down over the chuck have a plastic window on your lathe? On my machine, it's just an open hole. There were a couple of screws floating around in the crate, so I'm not sure if it somehow came loose during shipping and got lost (there was a gap along the bottom of the crate). I'm thinking about removing the shield and bypassing the switch anyways but still curious.


----------



## dlhoulton (Jul 19, 2015)

MSDO, sorry for the slow reply. Yes the chuck shield has a plastic window. I'm going to keep my shield but like you, bypass the switch. When you figure out how to do it, sure would appreciate your method. Here is what the shield should look like.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jul 19, 2015)

dlhoulton said:


> Lot's of WD40, gloves and rags!!!


I am partial to ZEP citrus degreaser myself.  Smells better and does an awesome job of cleaning off the cosmoline and grease.  Then I rub it all with a coat of way oil (Mobil Vactra 2).


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures. I sent Matt an email, but will probably just make a new window myself out of polycarbonate.


----------

